# Save Pack Film!



## limr (Mar 12, 2016)

There's a petition, of course (hellz yeah, I signed it! You can too!  ) but apparently there's actually going to be a meeting with Fuji on March 17th to discuss continuing production of the FP-100C. The Journey Begins

Perhaps this might even have some teeth. I'm not getting my hopes up, but still going to keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 12, 2016)

Oh! Doc Florian! I'm in.

Ya know, I'd thought about that, wondering if he would get involved and try to do something like what he did with Impossible Project film production.

Go get us some film Doc!


----------



## compur (Mar 12, 2016)

I signed


----------



## terri (Mar 13, 2016)

Done!   

If anyone can get something worked out, this guy can.


----------



## limr (Mar 15, 2016)

Petition is up to 16,533.

Save Instant Film


----------



## manny212 (Mar 21, 2016)

signed


----------



## limr (Mar 21, 2016)

Updates: News

Latest one is encouraging:


> March 21st. 9pm CET.My first blog entry without an instant picture. Because not even instant pictures - as magic as they are- can really catch miracles. And today, ladies and gentlemen, I had the pleasure to inhale an incredible miracle as a famous and more than successful technology entrepreneur and internet pioneer from California offered his powerful support for this mission. Please allow me to not yet disclose all the details but please trust me when I say that after all the hard days of the last week with very little progress, today finally feels like the turning point and all my batteries are fully recharged for the next steps. YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## terri (Mar 24, 2016)

This guy is awesome.   Analog lovers, and in particular pack film lovers, are lucky he's out there, able and willing to put so much effort into this!


----------



## cgw (Apr 23, 2016)

New players, new scheme:

WE WILL MAKE PACKFILM!


----------



## limr (Apr 23, 2016)

cgw said:


> New players, new scheme:
> 
> WE WILL MAKE PACKFILM!



That is SO friggin' AWESOME!!!


----------



## compur (Apr 23, 2016)

I wasn't aware of CatLABS before. I see they are the US distributor of Jobo products.

I'm happy to see someone is picking up the ball from Fuji on packfilm. It would be a shame if that film and all those great cameras were to die off.


----------



## terri (Apr 24, 2016)

I've never heard of them, either.   No doubt they were waiting in the wings to see about Fuji's final decision before making this announcement.   I got an email yesterday from Francesco Gasperini about Fuji's final decision...he was not happy, to say the least.    He and others made a real effort on various proposals to Fuji, and it's got to be a bitter pill to swallow.   

Best of luck to CatLABS, then!


----------



## limr (Apr 24, 2016)

terri said:


> I've never heard of them, either.   No doubt they were waiting in the wings to see about Fuji's final decision before making this announcement.   I got an email yesterday from Francesco Gasperini about Fuji's final decision...he was not happy, to say the least.    He and others made a real effort on various proposals to Fuji, and it's got to be a bitter pill to swallow.
> 
> Best of luck to CatLABS, then!



Apparently, they were. This was an update by Doc back in March: Save Packfilm Travelog No. 10: INSTANT MIRACLE

A company who is dedicated to saving pack film AND which has a cat logo and name...if they can pull this off, I will be one of the happiest people in the world!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 24, 2016)

Hope they can get it done, we can be patient... NO WE CAN'T! lol hurry up and make us some film!

I do appreciate Doc's efforts although I don't know if Fuji had any intentions of continuing with it, but good for him for giving it a try.


----------



## terri (Apr 24, 2016)

limr said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard of them, either.   No doubt they were waiting in the wings to see about Fuji's final decision before making this announcement.   I got an email yesterday from Francesco Gasperini about Fuji's final decision...he was not happy, to say the least.    He and others made a real effort on various proposals to Fuji, and it's got to be a bitter pill to swallow.
> ...



Oh, that makes it even better!     The worst (and by that, I mean, the best) thing that could have happened would have been a little competition between this company and Fuji.   So awesome that he has this mystery person to back him...would love to know who it is.    Any more hints?


----------



## Watchful (Apr 24, 2016)

If there is a demand, there will always be a supplier, it will be spendy, but always there for those that want it.


----------



## limr (Apr 24, 2016)

terri said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > terri said:
> ...



When I saw the CatLABS announcement, I thought that it they might have been what Doc was hinting at, but they're not in California, so maybe there is another party involved?


----------



## terri (Apr 24, 2016)

Sounds reasonable.   I'd want to be coy about details, myself, until everything seemed about as ironclad as possible for an undertaking like this.    We'll know soon enough, I reckon.

Wheeee!!!!


----------

